# 52 Super Series Livestream Braodcast



## SpeedRacer (Jul 29, 2015)

Great live commentary, cool live shots. I think they had a blimp tied to a chase boat for aerial shots. More on the water shots than yesterday. Virtual Eye worked better than past days now that the big swells have diminished. Racing starts tomorrow Sun at 1300 CEST at 52SuperSeries.com


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Where can I get a full replay of the series? I can't seemed to find one, only highlights.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Jul 29, 2015)

Check out livestream.com/realTVgroup/52superseries for replays of the Livestream broadcasts in Cascais. For earlier races you can view the Virtual Eye replays here: 52superseries.com/live/


----------



## LexiQU (Sep 18, 2015)

oh, that's good


----------

